# removing Moen shower stem



## D2D2 (Jul 23, 2010)

I am trying to replace a Moen shower stem.

I've removed everything off the turn handle up to the pin that locks down the shower stem.

The stem won't pull straight out though.

I purchased the special stem removal tool, but even with that screwed in I can't get the shower stem to turn the 90 degrees. The tool spins past the two metal ears that protrude from the shower stem.

The stem appears to be heavily blocked up - it is the original stem from the mid 1970s and it has never been changed, and the shower hasn't been used in nearly 7 years. It is probably a ton of mineral build up because the water is very hard.

The wall pipes are copper but I believe the piece that holds the shower stem is brass.

How can I get the shower stem loose? Can I use CLR or Lime Away? Does that risk ruining the brass? Are there any tips for getting rid of the build up to get the shower stem to pull out or turn 90 degrees counter clockwise to then pull out?


----------



## kok328 (Jul 23, 2010)

Heat with propane torch and apply some PB Blaster.  That should free it up.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 23, 2010)

The key to removing the Moen cartridge is getting it to turn...

Once it turns it will pull out most of the time...

Make sure that you don't bugger up the ears on the cartridge or the chances of removal become significantly less...

I've heard some guys say they have 1/2 a dozen different tools they have to use but all I have ever used was the Pasco tool...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 23, 2010)

I drill those [email protected] cartridges into pieces until they come out.  3/16" works.
Hate 'em.


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Jul 25, 2010)

Is the cartage brass or plastic?  Brass has a tendency to pull the stem out 

leaving you with the brass shell in the valve body then the fun begins .


----------



## D2D2 (Jul 31, 2010)

The middle of the cartridge came out after applying copious amounts of WD40 and CLR, but I still have the shell of the cartridge stuck around the sides and it won't budge. Any tips for getting that out?


----------



## Redwood (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep...

The right side of this tool in the pic...


----------

